# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  الزوجة الصالحة (قصص)

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن اهتدى بهداه.

أما بعد:

أخواتي نستعرض* *هنا إن شاء الله تعالى زوجات بتوفيق من الله عز وجل، ثم بصبرهن واجتهادهن جعلن من أزواجهن رجال خير و صلاح، وتعديله بعد حياة أخرى كان زوجها يعيشها مليئة باللهو واللعب، فتبدل ذلك السلوك، فبعد زواجه تغير حال ذلك الرجل حيث قل اهتمامه باللهو ، فهذه الزوجة ماذا فعلت مع زوجها لكي يتغير؟ 
فالمرأة الحكيمة تنصح زوجها بحب حتى يتقبل بصدر رحب إن شاء الله ويكون لها الاثر الطيب في ذلك.
قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((الدُّنيا متاعٌ، وخيرُ متاعِ الدُّنيا المرأةُ الصَّالحةُ)) رواه مسلم 

ارجو من أخواتي المشاركة ...





*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

...إنها امرأة صالحة تقية نحسبها كذلك ولا نزكي على الله أحدا .. حبيبها الليل .. قلبها تعلق بمنازل الآخرة .. تقوم إذا جنّ الظلام .. لا تدع ذلك لا شتاء ولا صيفا .. طال الليل أم قصر .. لطالما سُمع خرير الماء في هدأة السحر على أثر وضوءها .. لم تفقد ذلك ليلة واحدة .... أنسها .. سعادتها .. في قيام الليل وقراءة كتاب الله .. في مناجاتها لربها .. تهجدها .. دعائها** ..*

*...جاء ذلك اليوم .. نزل قضاء الله تعالى من فوق سبع سماوات .. تقدم إليها من يطلب يدها .. قالوا محافظ .. مصلي .. وافقت على ذلك بعد الاستخارة والالتجاء إلى ربها** ..* 

*...مرت الشهور والأيام .. تم تحديد موعد الزواج .. وتلك الفتاة ما زادت إلا إيمانا وتقوى ، تناجي ربها في ظلمات الليل البهيم .. أنسها وسعادتها كله في الوقوف بين يدي الله .. لذة الأوقات وبهجتها في ذلك الوقت ، الذي تهبّ فيه نسمات الثلث الأخير ، لتصافح كفيها المخضبتين بالدموع .. لتنطلق دعوات صادقة بالغة عنان السماء .. طالبة التوفيق من الله تعالى** ..*

*توالت الأيام ... زفت العروس إلى عريسها مع أهازيج الأنس وزغاريد الفرح .. الكل يردد : بارك الله لكما وعليكما وجمع بينكما على خير .*
*...هنيئاً لك أيها الزوج امرأة عفيفة مؤمنة صالحة .. هنيئاً لكِ أيتها الزوجة ذلك القلب الذي أسلم لله عز وجل وتعبد له طاعة وقربة** ..*

*...دخلا المنزل .. الخجل يلفّها والحياء يذيبها .. لم يطل الوقت .. دخلت غرفتها التي لطالما رسمت لها كل أحلامها .. كل سعادتها .. كل أمنياتها .. فمنها وبها ستكون الانطلاقة فهي مأوى لها ولحبيبها يصليان ويتهجدان معا .. هنا سيكون مصلاها .. مصحفها ...*
*التفتت .. انتقلت نظراتها السريعة بين أرجاء غرفتها التي تجملّها ابتسامتها العذبة متحاشية نظرات زوجها المصوبة إليها .. رفعت بصرها .. فجأة شد انتباهها شي ما .. تسمّرت في مكانها .. كأن سهماً اخترق حناياها حين رأت ما في أحد زوايا غرفتها .. هل حقاً ما أرى .. ما هذا ؟ .. أين أنا ؟ .. كيف ؟ .. لم ؟ ..أين قولهم عنه ؟ زاغت نظراتها .. تاهت أفكارها .. قلبت نظرتها المكذبة والمصدقة لما يحدث .. يا إلهي .. قدماها لم تعودا قادرتين على حملها .. أهو حقا أم سرابا ! .. ها هو ( العود ) يتربّع في غرفتها .. يا إلهي .. إنه الغناء .. بل إنها آلة موسيقية .. قطع ذلك كل حبل أمنياتها التي رسمت لها في مخيلتها .. اغتمَّت لذلك غما .. لا .. استغفر الله العظيم .. اختلست نظراتها إلى زوجها .. هيئته هي الإجابة الشافية ! .. كان السكون مخيماً على المكان .. يا إلهي لم أعد أحتمل .. أمسكت دمعة كادت أن تفلت من عقالها ثم هتفت بحسرة : الحمد لله على كل حال لا يعلم الغيب إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى .. أحنت رأسها وقد أضطرم وجهها خجلاً وحزناً .. استدارت إلى زوجها متحاشية النظر إلى ذلك .. مشت بخطى قد أثقلتها المخاوف وكبّلتها الشكوك .. فلازمت الصمت وكتمت غيظها** ..* 
*كان الصبر حليفها .. والحكمة مسلكها .. وحسن التبعل منهجها** ..
**"وبشر الصابرين ، الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ، أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة وأولئك هم المهتدون** "*

*وبعيداً عن العاطفة أخذ يحدثها عقلها قائلا : مهلاً .. ورويدكِ أيتها العروس.. عليك بالصبر والحكمة وحسن التبعل لهذا الزوج مهما فعل ومهما كان .. فما يدريكِ لعل هدايته تكون بين يديك !! إذا صبرتي وكنتِ له أحسن زوجة ؟**! ..*

*تبادلا أطراف الحديث وهي تبادله بنظرات كسيرة منخفضة .. بادية عليها علامات الارتباك بين قسمات وجهها ما بين خجلها وحيائها وهول صدمتها وتأثرها .. مضى الوقت يتلكأ حتى أوشك الليل على الانتهاء .. سلب عقل زوجها بهاء منظرها ونور و ضياء وجهها الذي هتف قائلا : ما إن استبدلت ملابسها حتى ازداد جمالها جمالا .. والنور نورا .. ولم أتصوّر أن أجد ذلك من نساء الدنيا** ..* 


*دقت ساعة الثلث الأخير من الليل ، حن الحبيب لحبيبه ، فأرسل الله نعاساً على الزوج ، لم يستطع أمامه المقاومة ، فغط في سبات عميق ... لزمت الهدوء .. سمعت أنفاسه تنتظم .. إنه دليل مؤكد على نومه .. قامت بتغطيته بلحافها وهي تدعو له...*

*يقول الزوج واصفاً لحالته : في تلك الليلة أحسست برغبة شديدة للنوم على الرغم من الرغبة في إكمال السهرة ، إلا أن الله تعالى شاء وغلبني النوم رغما عني .. وسبحان الله تعالى ما سبق أن استغرقت في النوم وشعرت براحة إلا في تلك الليلة .. استغرقت في نومي .. تنبهت فجأة .. فتحت عيني .. لم أجد زوجتي بجانبي .. تلفت في أرجاء الغرفة .. لم أجدها .. نهضت أجر خطواتي ..* 
*وتشاركني العديد من الاستفهامات : ربما غلبها الحياء وفضلت النوم في مكان آخر .. هكذا خُيّل لي .. فتحت الباب .. سكون مطلق .. ظلام دامس يكسو المكان .. مشيت على أطراف أصابعي خشية استيقاظها .. فجأة .. ها هو وجهها يتلألأ في الظلام .. أوقفني روعة جمالها الذي ليس بجمال الجسد والمظهر .. إنها في مصلاها .. عجباً منها .. لا تترك القيام حتى في ليلة زواجها ! ...أحببتها حباً كاملاً ملك عليَّ كل كياني...* 
*يواصل زوجها قائلا : على الرغم أنها ما زالت عروساً .. إنها لم تبلغ الثلاثة أشهر من زواجها بعد .. ولكن كعادتها ، أنسها بين ثنايا الليل وفي غسق الدجى .. كنت في حينها في غاية البعد عن الله أقضي الليالي السهرات والطرب والغناء ..* *وكانت لي كأحسن زوجة ، تعامل لطيف ونفس رقيقة ومشاعر دافئة .. تتفانى في خدمتي ورسم البسمة على شفتي** وكأنها تقول لي بلسان حالها : ها أنا أقدم لك ما أستطيعه .. فما قدمت أنت لي ؟**! ..*
*لم تتفوّه ملاكي بكلمة واحدة على الرغم من معرفتها ذلك ..* *تستقبلني مرحبة بأجمل عبارات الشوق .. وكأن الحبيب عائد من سفر سنوات وليس فراق ساعات .. أسرتني بحلاوة وطيب كلماتها وهدوء وحسن أخلاقها وتعاملها الطيب وحسن عشرتها .. أحببتها حباً ملك عليَّ كل كياني و قلبي** ..*

*إحدى الأيام .. عدت في ساعة متأخرة من الليل من إحدى سهراتي العابثة .. تلك الساعات التي ينزل فيها ربنا عزوجل فيقول : "هل من داع فأستجيب له ؟ " .. وصلت إلى غرفتي .. لم أجد زوجتي .. خرجت .. أغلقت الباب بهدوء .. تحسست طريقي المظلم متحاشيا التعثر .. آه .. كأني أسمع همسا .. صوت يطرق مسامعي ويتردد صداه في عقلي .. أضأت المصباح الخافت .. تابعت بخطواتٍ خافتة .. فجأة .. صوت جميل لتلاوة القرآن الكريم لم أسمع مثله في حياتي ! .. هزته تلاوتها للقرآن وترنمها بآياته .. يبدو أن هذا الصوت جاء من الغرفة المجاورة .. استدرتُ بوجل .. توجه نظري إلى مكانا خالياً مظلماً وكأن نوراً ينبعث منه ليرتفع إلى السماء .. تسمّرت نظراتي .. إنها يديها المرفوعتين للسماء .. تسلّلتُ ببطء .. اقتربت كثيرا ..* 
*...أين أنا طوال هذه الأيام .. بل الشهور عن هذه الزوجة " الحنون " .. المعطاء .. الصابرة .. تعطيني كل ما أريد في النهار وإذا جن الليل غادرتُ البيت وتركتها وحيدة يعتصر الألم قلبها .. ثم إذا عدت من سهري وفسقي فإذا بها واقفة تدعو الله لي ؟**! ..*
*
فشتان والله بين نفس تغالب النوم وتجاهدها لإرضاء الواحد القهار .. وبين نفس تغالب النوم وتجاهدها لمعصية الخالق العلام*
*
شتان بين قلوب تخفق بحب الرحمن وتتلذذ بلقائه والوقوف بين يديه .. وبين قلوب تخفق بحب المنكرات وتتلذذ بسماع الملهيات**..*

*...يقول الزوج : في تلك اللحظة العصيبة .. لم أملك إلا دمعة سقطت من عيني .. أحنيت رأسي بين ركبتيّ .. أجمع دمعاتي الملتهبة وكأنها غسلت جميع خطاياي .. كأنها أخرجت كل ما في قلبي من الفساد والنفاق .. ترقرقت عيناي بالدموع بعد أن كانت تشكو الجفاف والإعراض .. لا أدري هل هي حزنا وتأثرا على حالي المشين وحالها أن ابتلاها الله بأمثالي .. أو فرحاً بحالي في هذا الموقف الذي إذا دلّ على شيء فإنما يدل على صلاحها والخير المؤصل في أعماقها .. ربّاه لقد ضاقت علي الأرض بما رحبت !
**.. عجبا لتلك المرأة .. ما دخلت المنزل إلا واستبشرَتْ وفرِحَت تقوم بخدمتي وتعمل على سعادتي ما زلت تحت تأثير سحر كلماتها وعلو أخلاقها .. ولا خرجت من المنزل إلا بكت وحزنت تدعو لي ضارعة إلى ربها ..* *ووالله وفي تلك اللحظة وكأنها أهدتني كنوز الدنيا أحببتها حباً كاملاً ملك عليَّ كل كياني وقلبي .. كل ضميري .. كل أحاسيسي ومشاعري** ..*
*وصدق من قال : جعل الإسلام الزوجة الصالحة للرجل أفضل ثروة يكتنزها من دنياه - بعد الإيمان بالله وتقواه - وعدها أحد أسباب السعادة** ..* 

*لحظات يسيرة .. ودقائق معدودة .. نادى المنادي من جنبات بيوت الله .. حي على الصلاة حي على الفلاح** ..* 
*انسللتُ – بعد ترددٍ - وصورتها الجميلة لا تزال تضيء لي الطريق** ..*

*صليت خلالها الفجر كما لم أصلِ مثل تلك الصلاة في حياتي** ..*

*أخذت ظلمات الليل في الانحسار .. ظهرت تباشير الصباح .. أشرقت الشمس شيئا فشيئا .. وأشرقت معها روحاً ونفساً جديدة* 

*فكان هذا الموقف .. بداية الانطلاقة ..* *وعاد الزوج إلى رشده وصوابه .. واستغفر الله ورجع إليه تائباً منيباً بفضل الله ثم بفضل هذه " الزوجة الصالحة " التي دعته إلى التوبة والصلاح بفعلها لا بقولها .. وحسن تبعلها له .. حتى امتلكت قلبه وأخذت بلبّه بجميل خلقها ولطف تعاملها ..* *عندها ندم وشعر بالتقصير تجاه خالقه أولاً ثم تجاه زوجته التي لم تحرمه من عطفها وحنانها لحظة واحدة .. بينما هو حرمها الكثير** !! ..*
*رجع الزوج رجوعاً صادقاً إلى الله تعالى وأقبل على طلب العلم وحضر الدروس والمحاضرات .. وقراءة القرآن** ..* 

*وبعد سنوات بسيطة .. وبتشجيع من تلك الزوجة المباركة .. حيث رؤي النور قد بدأ ينشر أجنحته في صفحة الأفق .. من محاضراته ودعواته ودروسه .. فأصبح من أكبر دعاة المدينة المنورة** ..* 

*وكان يقول ويردد في محاضراته عندما سُئل عن سبب هدايته : لي كل الفخر أني اهتديت على يد زوجتي ولي كل العز في ذلك** ..*



-منــقول من موقع صيد الفوائد باختصار-

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

نفع الله بك أم علي ، وبارك فيك .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*


هذه القصة الحقيقه قد قصها علي صاحبها...:

كنت خارجاً للسفر عبر السيارة الي الديار وحدي..
وفي المحطة قرب الاخيرة و بعد تجهيز السيارة للسفر وخروجي من المحطة وجدته وحيداً يرفع يده للسيارات يريد ان تحمله .. نظرت اليه ماهذا الشخص هل هو أهل للثقه فاحمله أم هو ليس لها أهلا فاتركه وبعد تردد وخاصة بعد تم تحذيري من عدم حمل من لا أعلم من عزيز..
اقتربت منه وقلت له: معك اثبات قال: نعم فاركبته بجواري وبدأت الرحله العجيبة ..مظهره يدل على انه مدخن أو كان يدخن شخص هادي ذو نظرات ثاقبة وتبدو الطمأنينة على وجهه .. كان من البادية وعرفني بنفسه كان يعمل في أحد القطاعات العسكريه .. سيارته لا توصله إلى اهله .. متزوج حديثاً ويرغب في زيارة والديه وزوجه..
كان معه 30 ريالا فقط ...
تجاذبنا أطراف الحديث قليلاً ثم فتح لي قلبه وبدأ في سرد قصته وكيف تحول من ترك للصلاة والتدخين ومرافقة أصحاب السوء إلى طريق الهداية والنور..


يقول: كنت شخص لا أصلي ادخن أسهر مع رفاق السوء وكان أبي ينصحني وأمي تنصحني لكن لا مجيب .. كنت اتصل عليهم من الرياض وأقول لهم بماذا توصونني أن أحضر لكم، يقولون لي: نوصيك بالصلاة بالصلاة حتى مللت ذلك..
حدث له مع رفقة حادث شنيع أثناء رجوعه من الرياض هز وجدانه .. لقد اقترب من الموت .. بدأ يفكر ويراجع نفسه وبدأ في التوبة رجع للمسجد صار يحافظ على الصلاة لكن هذا الوضع لم يستمر اكثر من شهر ..
 بدأ الرفاق يقولون له من أجل حادث رجعت تصلي دعك من هذا وتمتع بالحياة ومازالوا به حتى ترك الصلاة وعاد كما كان..


زاد نصح الوالد ولكن بدون جدوى..
فكر أباه ماذا يفعل .. نعم لعلي إذا زوجته تغير.. بحث عن بنت صالحة فوجد بنت أخيه فسارع بخطبة البنت لهذا الشاب وتم الزواج بسرعة..


في ليلة الزواج لم يحضر من رفقة السوء إلا واحد.. سمع الشاب أحد الحضور يقول له: اشكر الله بأن تصلي ركعتين إذا دخلت على زوجك..رد عليه رفيقي في الرحلة دعنا من كلامك .. وتم الزواج...


يقول لي: نمت تلك الليلة الساعة الثانية صباحاً .. وفي الساعة الرابعة وبالتحديد مع أذان الفجر أحسست بايدي زوجتي الحانية تربت على ظهري ..قم لأداء صلاة الفجر ..
قلت: ابتعدي عني ودعيني أنام فأنا مرهق. لم تيأس حاولت مرة ومرتين وفي الرابعة قلت في نفسي لعلي أقوم مجاملة لها وأصلي في غرفة النوم قمت وتوضأت بسرعة وجئت لأصلي في الغرفة وإذا بها في وجهي لا ليس هنا صل في المسجد وبسبب إلحاحها ذهبت للصلاة في المسجد.. صليت بسرعة لا أدري كم صليت ولا ماذا قرأت .. ورجعت للبيت بسرعة ولما أردت النوم قالت لي عروسي: لا لن تنام حتى تسمع مني بعض الكلام ..
بدأت تعظني وتذكرني بالله وتقرأ علي الاحاديث في أهمية الصلاة وفي التوبة والرجوع إلى الله بدأ كلامها يخترق فؤادي وأحسست بأني قلبي بدأ يلين . بعدها نمت..
على حسب كلامه يقول: في أيام زاجي الأولى كنت أصلي من أجلها لا أدري كم صليت ولا ماذا قرأت لكن بعد أربعة أيام بدأت أصلي لله و أحسست بلذة عجيبة في الصلاة.


هذه بداية رجوعي الى الله ... كنت مدخنا .. كان يسمع لصدري حشرجه من كثرة إدماني على الدخان...** بدأت عروسي في منعي من الدخان بالتدريج كانت تقفل على الدخان وتعطيني بالتقسيط .. كانت بدلا سيجارة كاملة تعطيني نصف سيجارة كانت تؤخر عني الدخان حتى أصبحت أجلس اليومين لا أدخن.. وفي أحد المرات منعت عني الدخان لمدة ثلاثة أيام بعدها أتت بسيجارة قالت: هل تريدها قلت (لا فكيني من شره ) وبعدها إلى الأن لم أدخن ولله الحمد ( مضى على تلك الحادثة ستة اشهر)..**
في بداية تركي للدخان كنت أتهرب من المدخنين وبعد مضي شهر صار لايؤثر في منظرهم وصرت أنصحهم بتركه ....
تركت رفقة السوء وأبدلتهم بقسم التوعية الدينية في إدارتي.. .
ولم تزل زوجي تدفعني لطريق الخير..


**قالت أحد الايام: لماذا لا تدع جزء من شعر الذقن ..شي بسيط فوق الذقن فقط فاجبتها إلى مرادها .. وبعد مدة قالت: لما تصل ذلك بالعوارض لا لاتطيلها فقط قصرها فاجبتها إلى ذلك* *وهي في كل مرة تدفعني إلى طريق الخير بلطف وصبر ورحمة ومودة..**


توفي أبوها وكان من المشايخ . وكنت أحبه كثيراُ .. أصيب بالسرطان في كبده وصبر ..حتى أتى السرطان على كل أمعائه فمات..
بعد موته كان جسمه أصفر من شدة المرض .. وبعد غسله انقلب لون جسده أبيض كالطفل وارتسمت ابتسامة جميلة على وجهه بعد موته ..
لقد رأى هذا أبي والمغسل .. توفي يوم الجمعة وصلى عليه خلق كثير .. حزنت لفراقه فقد كان من أحب أعمامي لي.. ...وحدث شيئ غريب....

كنت تلك الليلة مع زوجي .. فلما نمت رأيت فيما يرى النائم عمي وجدي في منظر بهي يجللهم النور وجهه أبيض ولحيته كثه وحوله نسوة لم أرى في حياتي مثلهن .. كن يلبسن العباءة .. يلبسن القفازات لا ترى شيئ من أجسامهن .. كانت أجسامهن أجمل ما رأيت جمالا وكمالا في الخلقة يعجز لساني عن وصفهن ( كنت انظر إليه حين وصفهن كانت الكلمات تعجز عن وصف ما رأى كان يريد أن يصف فيعجز ويتلعثم تذكرت نونية ابن القيم في الحور حين وصفهن)...
حاولت في الرؤيا أن أصل إلى عمي فقد كنت مشتاقاً له هو يقول لي تعال اقترب
لكن كلما اقتربت منه قامت تلك النسوة بإبعادي عن عمي ..
كلما اقتربت ابعدنني ويقلن لي ابعد أنت لست منا وابتعد وأنا أبكي ولازلت أحاول حتى طار عمي وجدي بعيدا..

ومن شدة انفعالي امسكت بشعر زوجي التي بجانبي ..انتبهت من النوم وأنا أقول .. عمي ..عمي ..
انتبهت زوجي من النوم وسألتني ما بك ..قصيت عليها ما رأيت فجلست تبكي كثيراً..
يقول أنه سأل أحد المعبرين فقال: إن هؤلاء النسوة هن الحور واحرص على كتم رؤياك إلا على من تحب..*



*-منقول بتصرف بسيط-*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*



امرأة أعرفها كانت صابرة على زوجها.. كان يقسو عليها أشد القسوة.. ولكنها لم تخرج عن طاعته.. ما تبرمت على قدر ربها.. صبرت واحتسبت.. وكانت تنظر لأولادها وكأن في نظراتها احتسابهم على الله جل علاه.. وفوق ذلك ابتلاها الله بمرض خبيث في بطنها.. تتألم من شدة الألم تارة وتتألم من شدة ظلم زوجها لها تارات.. وهكذا .. حتى أتتها سكرات الموت..

فعندما أتتها السكرات وفي ذلك الوقت قرأت أحد بناتها عليها آيات من كتاب الله الحكيم.. فإذا بها توصي الأولاد بأبيهم.. يا آ الله .. أساء لها فأحسنت إليه.. ظلمها فصبرت ودعت له..

توصي الأولاد بأبيهم خيراً.. ثم تأمرهم بأن يخرجوا من عندها ثم توجه بصرها إلى السماء وهي على فراشها.. ثم تشير بالسبابة توحيداً لربها.. وما هي إلا لحظات وإذ بالعرق البارد يتصبب على جبينها وتسلم الروح لبارئها رحمها الله..

ولقد عايشتُ هذه القصة بنفسي..

ماتت وهي توصي بالذي أساء لها.. فهداه الله بعد موتها.. وما زال يذكرها ويدعو لها..





*منـــقول*
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

توقظه قبل آذان الفجر بدقائق 
كعادتها كل يوم ... بابتسامتها الرقراقة ...
وهي تهمس زوجي حان اللقاء مع رب السماء ...

تقف معه وهو يرتدي ملابسه مستعدا للجهاد من أجل قوت يومهما ...
تسير إلى جانبه حتى باب شقتهما 
تودعه مذكرة إياه بما اعتادت أن تقوله له متى ذهب إلى عمله 
أتقي الله فينا و أتنا بالمال الحلال لكي يطيب عيشنا 
يقبلها وهو يقول لها " سأشتاق إليك يا قرة عيني"
و بالشهادتين يودع كل منهما الأخر 

تستقبل خديجة الزوجة بيتها البسيط ... ذا الغرفتين 
بذلك الأثاث الذي مضي عليه خمسة عشر عاماً 
ولا زال يسترهما .... فبرغم بساطة البيت إلا إن كل من يزورهما يقول: 
"لا نعرف ما سر تلك الراحة التى نستشعرها في بيتكم"
لم تنجب خديجة لعيب في زوجها.

الذي يعمل موظفا بسيطا في جهة حكومية يخدم فيها المواطنين
وبرغم أن هذا يعرض عليه كوباً من الشاي مدفوعٌ كي ينجز له 
مصلحته أولا وذاك يسترق بيديه خلسة يحاول أن يضع في درج 
مكتبه أو في المظروف الذي يقدمه إليه مبلغاً من المال عله يرضي بقضاء مصلحته أولا
إلا أن الزوج يذكر قول زوجته له في الصباح فيعتذر بكل أدب 
ويرفض ما عرضه هذا وما حاول أن يقدمه ذاك 

يعود الزوج مسرعاً إلى زوجته الرقيقة 
الراضية بما قسم الله لهما ... فيجد المنزل كجنة أعدت من أجله و لأجله 
كان قد أستعد لمقابلة زوجته
إلا أنه وجدها جالسة إلى جوار أختها حسناء فيسلم على أختها 
ثم يجلس قليلا ثم يستأذن منها بلطف بحجة أنه في حاجة إلى استبدال ملابسه 
فتلتفت حسناء إلى أختها خديجة وتقول: 
"لا أعرف ما الذي جعلك تصبرين على هذه الحياة طوال هذه السنين 
إنه لا ينجب ، ولا مال لديه". 
ثم تستطرد: " ألا تذكرين فلاناً الذي قد تقدم لخطبتك من قبل؟؟ 
إنه يعمل بنفس مجال تجارة زوجي 
لقد أخبرني زوجي بأنه أصبح من كبار التجار في مجاله".

فتقاطعها خديجة : " يا حسناء أتذكرين أنه لم يكن على هذا القدر من الخلق 
الذي يجعلني أقبله، وحين قبلت زوجي هذا كان ملتزماً بدينه عارفاً بكتاب ربه 
و لا يزال " ...
 تحاول حسناء مقاطعتها إلا أن خديجة تستمر في الحديث :
"يا أختاه إني راضية بما قسم الله لي 
ولو عادت بنا الأيام لاخترت ما اخترت " ...

حسناء الأخت التي لا تهتم سوى بزينتها و ملابسها وسيارتها الفارهة 
ماذا جنت حديث يدور في خلدها وخديجة تتحدث إليها 
زوجها التاجر الذي يأتيها كل ليله وعبق الليالي الحمراء 
يفوح منه كرائحة نتنه 
ماذا جنت من مال زوجها وماذا أخذت من كونه تاجراً ؟ 
أهي أفضل حالا أم أختها خديجة ؟؟؟
سؤال ألح على عقلها 
تستأذن فجأة للانصراف بحجة أنها قد واعدت محلا مشهورا 
كانت قد ذهبت إليه من قبل ليحضر لها فستانا 
و اليوم هو موعد استلام هذا الفستان 
تحاول خديجة إثنائها للبقاء حتى الغداء فتجيب 
أنها بعد ذلك ستلتقي بزوجها الذي سوف يأخذها للغداء في المطعم المعروف 
و يا ليتها صدقت فيما قالت لأختها خديجة ...

أتي المساء وحان لقاء آخر 
بعد يوم قضته خديجة بين عمل البيت و بين الصلاة وتلاوة القرآن 
و بالطبع لقاء أختها حسناء التي لم يؤثر كلامها فيها 


جلست إلى جواره غابت المسافات وذابت الحدود
فتح كل منهما مصحفه 
الذي كانا قد أحضراه لهذا اللقاء 
لقاء كل ليلة 
فقد أعتادا ألا يناما إلا بعد أن يتلون آيات الله البينات 
تنظر إليه ...تطلب منه أن يريها كيف تتلو هذه الكلمة من كتاب الله ... 

هذا المساء لم يكن كأي مساء 
أحست خديجة بألم في صدرها 
شعر به زوجها الذي كان مستغرقا في التلاوة 
فالتفت إليها سائلا " ما بكي؟"
قالت " ليس بالأمر العظيم لعلها لفحة برد " 
فأجابها " هيا بنا نذهب إلى طبيب " 
قالت " لا سيكون الحال أفضل في الصباح 
لكني أشعر بحاجة إلى النوم الآن " 
تحاول أن تداري الألم كي لا تقلق عليها زوجها 
فهي تعلم مقدار حبه لها ... تستلقي وقد زاد الألم في صدرها ...
تحاول أن تداري ما لا تعرف له سبب في إيلامها ... 
فكل ما تعرفه أنه ألماَ أحل بصدرها ... 
و قد استطاعت فعلا أن تخفي هذا الألم الرهيب بصدرها ... 
نام الزوج ... 
مرت الساعات والألم لا يفارقها 
تغفو وتستيقظ على ألم 
ثم تغفو وتستيقظ و الألم لا يفارقها 
أيقظت زوجها ... فظن أنه موعد الصلاة إلا أنه 
وجدها تتحدث إليه وهي مستلقية وصوتها لا يكاد يغادر فمها 
تقول له" زوجي ، أراض أنت عني ؟" 
فيجيبها " نعم ، ماذا بكي ؟ " سؤال لم يكد ينهيه ثم بصوت مخنوق تقرأ
"يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة أرجعي إلى ربك راضية مرضية فادخلي في عبادي وأدخلي جنتي" 
حل الصمت سكتت أنفاسها 
فارقت الحياة... 
 يهزها ... ينادي عليها ... لا تجيب ... يشعر أنها قد 
لا يريد أن يعترف ... ينادي عليها ثانيا وعاشراً ولا تجيب ... 

يضع رأسها على وسادتها وقد أغرقته دموعه 
وجهها مبتسم ... ينظر إليها وهي ملقاة على فراشها وقد ماتت حبيبته... 
ولا يجد سوى كلمة تخرج من فمه دون ما يشعر يكررها مراراً و مرارا:ً 
"إني راض عنك ، إني راض عنك ، إني راض عنك".





*منقول باختصار

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
ما هي مواصفات الزوجة الصالحة ، ولماذا نتزوج هذه الزوجة ؟

الحمد للَّه
لما كانت الدنيا مرحلةً إلى الآخرة ، يُبتلى المرء فيها لتُنظرَ أعمالُه فيجازَى عليها يوم القيامة ، كان لزاما على المسلم العاقل أن يتحرَّى في دنياه كلَّ ما يعينه على تحصيل السعادة في أخراه ، وأهم معين وأولى نصير هو الصاحب الصالح ، والذي يبدأ بالمجتمع المسلم الذي يعيش فيه ، ثم باختيار الصديق التقي كما أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لَا تُصَاحِبْ إِلَّا مُؤْمِنًا ) رواه أبو داود (4832) وحسنه الألباني في صحيح الجامع . 
ثم ينتهي باختيار الزوجة الصالحة التي يتوسم فيها أن تكون خير معين ورفيق إلى السعادة الأبدية في الجنة عند الله سبحانه وتعالى .

وتَوَسُّمُ صلاحِ الزوجة لا بد أن يتمثل في جميع جوانب الحياة :
فهي التي يظن فيها أن تحفظ نفسها وعرضها في حضوره ومغيبه ، وفي الصغير والكبير .
يقول سبحانه وتعالى : ( فالصَّالِحَاتُ قَانِتَاتٌ حَافِظَاتٌ لِّلْغَيْبِ بِمَا حَفِظَ اللّهُ ) النساء/34
وهي التي تتحلى بالخلق الحسن ، والأدب الرفيع ، فلا يُعرف منها بذاءة لسان ولا خبث جنان ولا سوء عشرة ، بل تتحلى بالطيب والنقاء والصفاء ، وتتزين بحسن الخطاب ولطف المعاملة ، وأهم من ذلك كله أن تتقبل النصيحة وتستمع إليها بقلبها وعقلها ، ولا تكون من اللواتي اعتدن الجدال والمراء والكبرياء .
قال الأصمعيّ : أخبرنا شيخٌ من بني العنبر قال : كان يقال : النساء ثلاث : فهينّةٌ ليّنةٌ عفيفة مسلمة ، تعين أهلَها على العيش ولا تعينُ العيشَ على أهلِها ، وأخرى وعاءٌ للولد ، وأخرى غُلٌ قمٍِلٌ ، يضعه اللّه في عنق من يشاء ، ويفكّه عمن يشاء .
وقال بعضهم : خير النساء التي إذا أُعطيت شكرت ، وإذا حُرمت صبرت ، تسرك إذا نظرت ، وتطيعك إذا أمرت . 
وهي التي تحافظ على صلتها بربها ، وتسعى دوما في رفع رصيدها من الإيمان والتقوى ، فلا تترك فرضا ، وتحرص على شيء من النفل ، وتقدم رضى الله سبحانه على كل ما سواه.
وفي ذلك يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( فَاظْفَرْ بِذَاتِ الدِّينِ تَرِبَتْ يَدَاكَ ) رواه البخاري (4802) ومسلم (1466) . 

والمرأة الصالحة هي التي ترى فيها مربية صادقةً لأبنائك ، تعلمهم الإسلام والخلق والقرآن ، وتغرس فيهم حب الله وحب رسوله وحب الخير للناس ، ولا يكون همُّها من دنياهم فقط أن يبلغوا مراتب الجاه والمال والشهادات ، بل مراتب التقوى والديانة والخلق والعلم .
وبجانب ذلك كله ، ينبغي أن يختار المسلم الزوجة التي تسكُنُ نفسه برؤيتها ، ويرضى قلبه بحضورها ، فتملأُ عليه منزله ودنياه سعة وفرحا وسرورا . 
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : ( قِيلَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ! أَيُّ النِّسَاءِ خَيرٌ ؟ قال : التِي تَسُرُّهُ إِذَا نَظَرَ إِليهَا ، وَتُطِيعُهُ إِذَا أَمَر ، وَلا تُخَالِفُهُ فِي نَفسِهَا وَلا فِي مَالِهِ بِمَا يَكرَهُ ) 
رواه أحمد (2/251) وحسنه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (1838) 
قيل لعائشة رضي الله عنها : أي النساء أفضل ؟ فقالت : التي لا تعرف عيب المقال ، ولا تهتدي لمكر الرجال ، فارغة القلب إلا من الزينة لبعلها ، والإبقاء في الصيانة على أهلها . 
انظر "محاضرات الأدباء" الراغب الأصفهاني (1/410) وعيون الأخبار لابن قتيبة (1/375)
ويمكنك الاستفادة من سؤال رقم (6585) ، (8391) ، (26744) ، (83777) 
**والله أعلم .

*https://islamqa.info/ar/71225

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> *
> 
> قيل لعائشة رضي الله عنها : أي النساء أفضل ؟ فقالت : التي لا تعرف عيب المقال ، ولا تهتدي لمكر الرجال ، فارغة القلب إلا من الزينة لبعلها ، والإبقاء في الصيانة على أهلها . 
> انظر "محاضرات الأدباء" الراغب الأصفهاني (1/410) وعيون الأخبار لابن قتيبة (1/375)*



*"...لم نجد هذا القول في مسند عائشة، ولا في ترجمتها، ولكن أورده صاحب كتاب محاضرات الأدباء (1 : 410) ونسبه إليها من غير إسناد،

وأما معناه، فقولها : لا تعرف عيب المقال: أي: ليست فحاشة ولا لعانة، ولا سليطة على زوجها وجيرانها بلسانها.

وقولها: لا تهتدي لمكر الرجال: أي بعيدة كل البعدة عن المكر والخديعة وما يستعمله كثير من الرجال في جلب النساء للمحرم، فهي بعيدة عنه. 

وقولها: فارغة القلب إلا من الزينة لزوجها: أي قاصرة عينها، وزينتها، وتفكيرها على زوجها.
**وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه.".
**

-منقول-*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

هذه قصة حقيقية وقعت أحداثها بحذافيرها مع هذا الصديق .. 
هذا الرجل الوقور ..
الذي جاءني ليرويها لي بالتفصيل ..
لكي لا ننخدع بالمظاهر الكاذبة ...

...ذهبت مع الأهل ..
إلا والدي .. رفض بشدة أن يذهب ..
قال لي : بنات عمك أولى بك..

-يا والدي .. التزام بنات عمي ضعيف ..
وعمي يخضع للتقاليد والأعراف أيا كانت .. 

- قال بحسم : هؤلاء نعرف أصلهم وفصلهم و كل شيء عنهم .. والتقاليد والأعراف لا دخل لها بالدين. 

- يا والدي غلاء المهور وكثرة التكاليف .. و ..

قال وهو ينهي الموضوع : اذهب لرخيصة المهر !!! 
وقليلة التكاليف ..
وخذ أمك معك ...

لاحظ ابن عمي – الذي يصغرني بأشهر ما بدا علي من قلق وارتباك ..
جز بي إلى الخارج .. 
قال لي باهتمام : لابد أن تعلم شيئا مهما... 
لكن قد يخفى عليك ما يظهر لي ....
اسمع .... 
نحن لنا الظاهر ..
والله يتولى السرائر .. 
كل ما رأيناه منهم يوم ذهبنا إليهم ينم عن الالتزام ..
وأنا أعلم أن عمي يريد أن يزوجك أختي أو غيرها من العائلة .. 
ولكن لو أني مكانك فلن أتزوج إلا من اخترتها لنفسي 
قلت له : ولكن ....
قال : لاداعي لتحميل الأمر فوق ما يحتمله ..
كل ما يحدث فعلا يثير التساؤل ..
لكن ..
لماذا يا أخي لا نفترض وجود ناس من أهل الصلاح واتباع السنة في هذا الزمان ؟؟ 
لا أخفيك أنني اقتنعت .. 
ومادام والدي لا يعارض بشدة فهذا حجة لي لأن أسير في الموضوع ...
لكن الأمر يحتاج إلى استخارة أخرى ....

دخلت عليها ليلة الزفاف ...
ومر شهرٌ كاملٌ .. 
ننام ليلنا بعد صلاة العشاء أو نسمر قليلا بعدها ..
ننام حتى قرب أذان الفجر ، فلا يكون بيننا وبين الفجر إلا الوضوء ..

لم يكن من دأبها طوال هذه الفترة قيام ليل أو صيام نهار ..
ولا زيادة في صلوات التطوع ..
كان كل حرصها محصورا في التزين والتجمل والتعطر والدلال ..
لم توقظني مرة لقيام الليل ..
لم تقترح علي مرة واحدة أن نزور والدي أو تنصحني بزيارة أخواتي أو أقاربي ..
ليس لها هم طوال الشهر هذا إلا الكحل والعطر والضحك واللعب ..

حتى جاءت الليلة الموعودة ..

كنت قد أنهيت شهر الإجازة التي حصلت عليها من العمل ..
واضطررت للرجوع ..
ففوجئت بمهمة 
تنتظرني تحتاج لسفر لمدة يومين ....
وكان لابد من الخضوع ..

أخبرتها بسفري ..
ولكي أحتاط لنفسي وحتى لا تقلق في حالة تأخري لظرف طارئ ، قلت لها لعلي أتأخر في سفري ثلاثة أيام ..
الا أن المهمة انجزت في وقتها ولم أحتج إلى الى تأخير ..

رجعت من السفر بالليل بعد العشاء بحوالي ساعة إلى المنزل ..
طرقت الباب برقة فلم يرد أحد ..
قلت في نفسي : لعلها نائمة ..
كرهت أن أوقظها .. 
وضعت المفتاح في الباب برفق ....
أدرته في الثقب بحذر شديد ..
فتحت ..
دخلت ..
سميت الله وألقيت السلام هامسا لا يسمعني أحد ..
أغلقت الباب بهدوء ..
ثم اتجهت من فوري إلى حجرة النوم ..
وأنا في طريقي سمعت من داخل الحجرة شهقات ...وصوتٌ مُتحشرج ، تقطعه آنات بكاء ونحيب 

. ماذا يحدث ؟؟؟ !!! ..
اقتربت إلى الباب ..
باب الحجرة لم يكن محكم الغلق ..
أدرت المزلاج ..
ودخلت ..
تسمرت ..
ما إن أطللت حتى رأيت ما لم أكن أتوقع ....
هذا المشهد لم يجل بخاطري ....
عائشة ..
زوجتي ....
ساجدة إلى القبلة ..
تتودد لله تعالى ..
تبكي بين يديه ..
تبكي وتشهق ....
تدعو وتتحرق ..
ترجو وتتشوق ..
..
لا تتميز منها الهمسة والشهقة ..
والمناجاة والأنين .
ظلت ساجدة طويلا ..
ثم رفعت جالسة ..
الباب في قبلتها ...
وقع بصرها علي ....
انتبهت لوجودي ............
سجدت سجدة فلم تطل السجود ..
وجلست ثم سلمت ....
أقبلت إلي مرحبة ....

كنت قد انخرطت في البكاء .... وكم استصغرتُ شأني أمام هذه البكاءة الساجدة لربها 


اقتربت مني ...
جلسنا ...
-بارك الله فيك ....هذا السلوك الذي رأيته الليلة لم أره من قبل طوال هذا الشهر ..
حتى طافت بي الظنون ..


 *أي سلوك ؟


 -قيامك بالليل ..
وبكاؤك لله ..و ....


*قاطعتني : زوجي الحبيب ...
إن غاية قربي إلى الله في هذه الفترة الماضية هو أن أتودد لك وأتقرب منك ..
وأتجمل بين يديك ..
حتى لا ترى مني موضعا إلا أحببتني به .... 
وهذا هو أفضل ما تتقرب الزوجة به لربها... 


- لكنك لم تأمريني بصلة رحم ولا زيارة أهل طول الفترة الماضية ؟
ابتسمت .. 


*كيف أوجهك لشيء من هذا والشيطان يجري من ابن آدم مجرى الدم ؟؟؟ 
ما يدريني أن يزين لك أنني أريد أن تبتعد عني لحظة من الزمان ؟؟ لكنك حينما كنت تزور أهلك وتبرهم كنت أنا سعيدة من داخلي بصنيعك ..
لكن دون أن أظهر لك...

ثم واصلت ..
* لكن ..
لي عليك عتاب ..
قلت بلهفة : ما هو ؟؟ 
قالت : ...أليس النبي يقول : (إذا أطال أحدُكم الغَيْبةَ ، فلا يطرُقْ أهلَه ليلًا)، 
(حتى تمتشط الشعثة وتستحد المغيبة)

تنفست الصعداء ..

أنت أبهى الآن في عيني من كل جميل 

(قلتها في نفسي )

أدركت أنني أملك أعظم كنوز الأرض قاطبة ..
نعم ..
هي خير متاع الدنيا ..
هذه هي ثمار أسرة آثرت الالتزام مهما كان غريبا على الناس ....
قال لي صاحبي :
ومن يومئذ ..
منذ عشرين عاما ..
وأنا في سعادة تامة وهناء..
وخير وافر وبر زاخر ..
وذرية طيبة أحسنت أمهم تربيتهم على الطاعة واالإخلاص ..و ..
*






*-منقــول بإختصار وتصرف بسيط-*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

*مميزات الزوجة الصالحة*
 
تعد  الزوجة من أهم الركائز والأساسات التي يُبنى عليها كل بيت، فإن صلح حالها  صلح حال البيت وغمرته السعادة، وإن فسد حالها فسد حال البيت بأكمله وتهدمت  كل أركانه وبقيت جدرانه تتساقط الواحدة تلو الأخرى.

فالاهتمام بصلاح حال الزوجة شيء مهم جدًّا، وقبله الاختيار  السليم، وهو كما علمنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن نتخيَّر ذات الدين  والخلق القويم، ومن هنا فإنه يتضح أن للزوجة الصالحة مميزات تتميز بها عن  غيرها، وبها تستقيم حياتها وحياة أسرتها، وهذه بعض مميزات الزوجة الصالحة:

*1- تحفظ نفسها وزوجها في عرضه:*
من  الواضح والمعلوم أن المرأة المؤمنة التقية التي زيَّن الله قلبها بنور  الإيمان، تسعى وتبذل كل الجهد لتعمل على حفظ نفسها من كل الفتن ما ظهر منها  وما بطن؛ وذلك لأن قلبها عامرٌ بذكر الله.

ومما لا شك فيه أنها عندما تعفُّ نفسها وعرضها من الفتن  والانسياق في طريق الشهوات والمحرمات، تكون قد حفظت زوجها في نفسه وعرضه،  ومن هنا تأتي السعادة والهدوء والاستقرار، ليكون قاسمًا مشتركًا في الحياة  معهم، فتبتسم الحياة لهذين الزوجين.. يقول سيِّد المرسلين عليه الصلاة  والسلام: «عمل المرأة في بيتها وحسن تبعلها لزوجها يعادل الجهاد في سبيل الله».  لو قرأت هذا الحديث جيدًا، لوجدت به سرًّا لو اكتشفته الزوجات لعشن في  سعادة وأيّ سعادة؛ إذ ما هو هذا العمل الذي لو قامت به المرأة في بيتها  لعادل الجهاد في سبيل الله؟ نحن نعرف منزلة الجهاد وأجره، فاسألي نفسك: هل  هذا العمل هو إعداد الطعام وترتيب المنزل وغسل الملابس و...؟

لا، بل هو مجاهدة النفس وتقويمها على الصبر على الحياة  الزوجية ومتطلباتها، ومعرفة أن ما تواجهين من إهمال لك من زوجك أو احتقار  لشأنك أو سوء معاملة، إذا قابلتهِ بالصبر والاحتساب عند الله فلكِ أجر  عظيم. إنكِ على علم ويقين بأن الله يراكِ، فاصبري واحتسبي ولك الجنة.

*2- حفظها لمال زوجها:*
الباحث  في هذا يجد أن المال من الأشياء التي تؤدي بالإنسان إلى طرق عديدة من  الهلاك وليس طريق واحد فقط؛ لأن المال يُنسي الإنسان نفسه ويُوقِع الإنسان  الضعيف في المعاصي والمنكرات، فهو همّ ثقيل وحملٌ على كتف كل مسلم لا بد أن  يستعد له.

وبالتالي فإنْ رزقك الله بزوجة صالحة، فإن ما يميزها هو  حفاظها على مال زوجها، فلا مكانة للتبذير ولا للتقصير في حفظه؛ لأن الله عز  وجل أعطاها قلبًا عامرًا بالإيمان، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «خير النساء التي تسره إذا نظر، وتطيعه إذا أمر، ولا تخالفه في نفسها ولا مالها بما يكره» [صحيح الجامع ج1 (3298)].

ومن الواضح أن ما يرهق الزوج ويُدخِل التعاسة على قلبه هو  اختلاق فن التبذير، وتحويل كل شيء إلى مطالب تستقبل بها زوجها عند عودته من  عمله، ولا تهتم بأمره هل هو مرهق أو غضبان وكأن كل شيء تحول إلى لمسات  فنية وتسريحات ومظاهر لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع، قال رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم: «كلكم راع وكلكم مسئول عن رعيته…، والمرأة راعية في بيت زوجها ومسئولة عن رعيتها» [متفق عليه].

فالمرأة الصالحة تتقي الله في مال زوجها؛ لأنها مسئولة ومحاسبة عنه أمام الله سبحانه، والقيد عدم الإسراف، قال تعالى: {يَا بَنِي آدَمَ خُذُوا زِينَتَكُمْ عِنْدَ كُلِّ مَسْجِدٍ وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا وَلا تُسْرِفُوا إِنَّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ الْمُسْرِفِينَ} [الأعراف: 31].

فيا أخي الحبيب، تخيَّر ذات الدين حتى تبني بيتًا سليمًا في عقيدته، وفي حديث عبد الله بن عمر -رضي الله عنهما- عن ابن ماجه: «لا تزوجوا النساء لحسنهن فعسى حسنهن أن يرديهن -أي يهلكهن- ولا تزوجوهن لأموالهن فعسى أموالهن أن تطغيهن، ولكن تزوجوهن على الدين، ولأمة ذات دين أفضل».

*3- الاهتمام بتربية أبنائها:*
إن  تربية الأطفال والحفاظ عليهم والاهتمام بهم من أهم الفوائد التي يجب أن  تتحلى بها الزوجة؛ لما له من خطورة في المجتمع، وليست التربية المقصودة هي  بناء جسم الطفل ونموه، بل المقصود منها التنشئة السليمة والصالحة. ومن هنا  أوجِّه حديثي للأم المسلمة التي تدرك رسالتها التربوية في الحياة، وتدرك  مسئوليتها في تربية الأولاد وتكوين شخصياتهم، وهي لا شك مسئولية أكبر من  مسئولية الأب؛ لقرب الأولاد من الأم، ولطول الوقت الذي يقضونه معها.

*ويسأل كلٌّ منا نفسه: ما هي التنشئة السليمة والصالحة حتى يتم تربيتهم عليها؟*

فأقول لكم: إن الأم تربي أبناءها على الإسلام وشريعته  الصافية؛ ولهذا تكون التربية لها أصول واضحة وأهداف سامية، فنربِّيهم على  حسن الخلق واستقامة السلوك وتعظيم شعائر الله وهي إقامة الصلاة في أوقاتها،  فتأمر الأم أبناءها بالصلاة؛ لقوله تعالى: {وَأْمُرْ أَهْلَكَ بِالصَّلاةِ وَاصْطَبِرْ عَلَيْهَا لاَ نَسْأَلُكَ رِزْقًا نَحْنُ نَرْزُقُكَ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلتَّقْوَى} [طه: 132].

فإن الابن الصالح سندٌ ووقاء لوالديه يوم القيامة، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: «إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث: صدقة جارية، أو علم ينتفع به، أو ولد صالح يدعو له». صدق الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما قال.

وهذه قصة قصيرة تبين فضل الأم في التربية السليمة.. في أحد  الأيام كان هناك ملك عادل عمل مسابقة في أحد الأيام، فاشترك فيها ثلاثة  متسابقين؛ واحد في العلوم، وواحد في الرسم، وواحد في الفقه، فأبدى كل واحد  أفضل ما لديه، فلم يعلم أيهم يستحق الجائزة، فدخلت امرأة فقال الملك: ماذا  لديك؟ فقالت: لا شيء. فقال الملك: إذن لماذا قَدِمت؟ فقالت: قدمتُ لأرى  أولادي من يستحق الجائزة. فقال الملك: إنك من يستحق الجائزة؛ لحسن تربيتك.

فيا أختي الصالحة، اهتمي بأمر أبنائك وقَوِّمي سلوكهم وقفي  بجانبهم؛ حتى يقفوا بجانبك يوم القيامة، ويكونوا سببًا في دخولك الجنة بإذن  الله.

4*- حسن معاملة الزوجة لزوجها:*
من  الأمور التي بها تزهو الدنيا وتبتسم، وتشتد بها علاقة الزوجين، وتبنى بها  حياة كريمة قائمة على الودّ والترابط، وهو حسن معاملة الزوجة لزوجها، فهي  من واجبات الزوجة والتزاماتها. قال الله تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ  اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ  مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالًا كَثِيرًا وَنِسَاءً  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالْأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا} [النساء: 1].  فمعاملة الزوج من الفنون التي يمكن أن تتحلى بها أي زوجة تريد أن تسعد  وتنعم بحياة سعيدة ومستقرة، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «لا ينظر الله إلى امرأة لا تشكر لزوجها وهي لا تستغني عنه».

وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «أول ما تُسأل المرأة يوم القيامة عن صلاتها، ثم عن بعلها كيف عملت إليه».

وقد كثرت أقوال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الأمر  وأفعاله أيضًا، فكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وزوجاته يُضرب بهم المثل في  فن التعامل والحب والمودة والاستقرار رغم الفقر الطاحن، ولكن ما أن تُبنى  الحياة الزوجية على شرع الله فما أحلاها من حياة! وما أسعدها! فنتعلم منه  صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويتعلم الأخوات من أمهات المؤمنين.

وقد قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنه: «إني لأتزيَّن لامرأتي كما أُحِبُّ أن تتزين لي».

وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «إذا صلت المرأة خمسها، وصامت شهرها، وحصنت فرجها، وأطاعت زوجها، قيل لها: ادخلي الجنة من أي أبواب الجنة شئت».

*5- المرأة كالقلب للإنسان:*
حين  ننظر لأهمية المرأة في حياة الإنسان أو في حياة الأسرة بأكملها، نجد أن  المرأة تشبه في مهمتها ووظائفها مهمة القلب بالنسبة للإنسان، فإذا كان  القلب هو المتحكم الرئيسي في حياة الإنسان وهو مصدر الحياة، فإنْ توقف  القلب عن بث نبضاته إلى الجسم وتغذيته بالدم، فإنّ الجسم يموت وتقف حياته  إلى هذا الحد.

ومن هنا فإن المرأة بالنسبة للأسرة كالقلب النابض وشريان  الحياة الذي يبث المشاعر الصادقة والسعادة الغامرة، وبالتالي تعم السعادة  البيت بأكمله إنْ صح قلب المرأة، وحسن عملها وتصرفاتها.

أما لو فسد حال الزوجة وقصَّرت في اتّباع شرع الله عز وجل في  بيتها، فيترتب على ذلك كراهية ومشاحنات، وتعمُّ البيت التعاسة والمشكلات.

*خَيْرُ ما لِلمَرْءِ يُعْطىَ زوْجَةً فيها الصَّلاحْ*
*تحفظ الودَّ ويلقى منها بشرٌ وانشِراحْ*
*تملأُ القلب سرورًا تمنحُ النفسَ ارْتِياحْ*
*ثغرُها يَبْسِمُ دَوْمًا بلسَمٌ يَشفي الجراحْ*
*تحْفظُ العِشرَةَ عَهْدًا ذاكَ سِرٌّ لا يُباحْ*
*ثوبُ طهْرٍ وعَفافٍ جَعَلتْ مِنهُ وِشاحْ*
*إنها بالحُبِّ تُهْدِي بَيتها كلَّ النجاحْ*
*ينهَلُ الأبْناءُ مِنها كلَّ أسْبابِ الفلاحْ*
*هيَ لِلتقوى مَعينٌ هَيَ لِلفوْضى سِلاحْ*
*هِبَةٌ، رَبٌّ هَداها تاجُ دُنيانا المِلاحْ*
 اللهم أدخل السرور على كل بيت من بيوت المسلمين، وأصلح حال زوجاتنا وذرياتنا.
منقول بتصرف

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> اللهم أدخل السرور على كل بيت من بيوت المسلمين، وأصلح حال زوجاتنا وذرياتنا.والأزواج ،،


اللهم آمين

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

تجربة محتسبة مع زوجها*

 
*كثيرةٌ هي تجارب* *النساء الناجحة في الاحتساب على أزواجهن، ودعوتهم إلى الله تعالى، وإبعادهم عن المنكرات، والتزامهم بالواجبات الشرعية، ومن هذه التجارب المفيدة في عصرنا الحاضر**:*
*
تقول إحداهن: "كنت بحمد الله مستقيمة على أمر ربي، وكنت أحلم بزوج صالح، يعينني على طاعة الله، توفي والدي فتولى إخوتي أمري. تقدم لي شاب يعرفونه ويحبونه؛ ولذا مدحه إخواني لي كثيراً، وحاولوا إقناعي بتحسين صورته، حتى اقتنعت وقبلت به، وبعد عقد قراني أحضروا لي صورته، فضاقت بي الأرض لما رأيته حليق* *اللحية ، فغضبت على إخواني، 
وقلت: "أنتم تعلمون أن شرطي في زوجي أن يكون صالحاً"، 
فقالوا: "إن في الرجل مزايا كثيرة، تغطي عيوبه، ولن نرده من أجل لحيته بعد أن عقد قرانك"، ورفضوا محاولاتي رفضاً باتاً**.*
*
فاستعنت بالله تعالى، وبدأت أهيئ نفسي للتكيف مع ذلك* *الزوج الذي لم يكن يوماً حلم حياتي، حاولت إقناع نفسي بأنه أصبح زوجي الآن، وأن بإمكاني التأثير عليه، وتغيير ما أرى من منكر عليه إذا تمكنت من كسب قلبه.. ولن أكسب قلبه إلا بشيء واحد بعد عون الله تعالى وهو حسن خلقي، وطيب عشرتي، وتذكرت حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لأن يهدي الله بك رجلاً واحداً خير لك من حمر النعم)* *متفق عليه**.*
*فقلت: "لو لم يأتني من ذلك إلا هدايته ليكون في ميزان حسناتي لكفى**!"*
*
وحينما تزوجت جعلت سلاحي القوي هو* *الحب ، فكنت أظهر له دائماً حبي الصادق، وشوقي الدائم، ولا أفتر عن إظهار مشاعري، ولو كنت غاضبة منه، بل حينما أغضب أحاول أن أكتم غيظي، وأبتسم في وجهه، حتى إذا قام من عندي جلست أبكي دون أن يعلم، وكنت أحرص وبشدة على طاعته في كل شيء ولو كان شيئاً أكرهه**.*
*
وإذا أردت نصحه وضعت يدي على وجهه، وأنا أقول: "إن وجهك جميل، ولكني على ثقة بأنه سيصبح في عيني أجمل لو زينته باللحية السوداء التي هي سمة الرجولة في نظري**".*
*
كنت أذكِّره بحُكمِ حلَقها، وأحاول أن أضع في مكان جلوسه* *فتاوى عن حكمها، ولا أطلب منه قراءتها، فأجده من باب الاستطلاع يأخذها ويقرؤها.. 
وبعد خمسة أشهر من زواجي اكتشفت أنه يدخن.. وأن إخوتي كانوا على علم بذلك قبل زواجي فاستعنت بالله تعالى، وقلت: "لا بد من التدرج معه، سأحاول معه ليطلق لحيته أولاً"، ثم بعد مدة منَّ الله تعالى عليه بالهداية، فقرر عدم حلقها، وثبت على ذلك بفضل الله تعالى،
 ثم بدأت أقول له بعد ذلك: "انظر إلى شكلك في المرآة.. ألا يبدو غريباً أن تجد رجلاً ملتحياً يبدو على وجهه سمات الصلاح ويدخن؟!" ثم مع كثرة ما أنفره منه وأقول له: "والله لا يليق بك وأنت الرجل الصالح المحافظ على صلاتك، وفيك كذا وفيك كذا وكذا.. أن تنجس فمك الطاهر بهذا الخبيث، أو أن تسمع الأغاني أو تفعل كذا وكذا.." وكنت دائماً أكثر الدعـاء له، وبالذات في آخر الليل: بأن يصرف الله قلبه عن* *التدخين ، وعن جميع المحرمات، وقد استجاب الله دعائي، فأوقع بغضه في قلبه، فعزم على تركه، واستمر يجاهد نفسه حتى تركه تماماً، بل هو الآن أحد المؤذنين في الرياض.*

*وفي هذه القصة والتجربة الناجحة لهذه* *المرأة المسلمة المحتسبة مجموعة من الدروس والفوائد التي تفيد في كيفية الاحتساب على الزوج الذي يقع في بعض المنكرات، أو يقصر في بعض الواجبات، نستلهمها لتكون لكِ -أختاه- نبراساً ونوراً تضيء لكِ الطريق، حتى تحتسبي على زوجك -بإذن الله- على علم وبصرة، فمن هذا الفوائد والدروس**:*
*
-* *أن استقامة المرأة في نفسها على شرع الله هو بداية التأثير: وأول خطوة في نجاحها في نصح الزوج، وإلا كيف تستطيع أن تغير في سلوك زوجها وهي نفسها فاقدة السلوك السوي، وفاقد الشيء لا يعطيه، وكما قال الشاعر**:*
*يا أيها الرجل المعلم غيره *** هلا لنفسك كان ذا التعليم؟*
*تصف الدواء لذي السقام وذي الظنا *** كيما يصح به وأنت سقيم*
*ونراك تصلح بالرشاد عقولنا *** أبداً وأنت من الرشاد عديم*
*ابدأ بنفسك فانهها عن غيّها *** فإذا انتهت عنه فأنت حكيم*
*فهناك يسمع ما تقول ويهتدى *** بالقول منك وينفع التعليم*
*لا تنه عن خلق وتأتيَ مثله *** عارٌ عليك إذا فعلت عظيم* 
*
ولذا نجد أن هذه المرأة كما قالت أنها "كانت -بحمد الله- مستقيمة على أمر ربها" فلما أصلحت نفسها أولاً استطاعت التأثير في سلوك زوجها، وإلا لما استطاعت التأثير؛ وهكذا يجب على كل امرأة تريد الاحتساب على زوجها ودعوته عليها أن تغير ما في نفسها أولاً حتى يغير الله من شأن زوجها، والله تعالى: {إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُواْ مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ}.*
*
-* *ومن الدروس المستفادة من قصة هذه المرأة أيضاً: حرصها على* *الزواج بزوج صالح، حيث قالت: "وكنت أحلم بزوج صالح، يعينني على طاعة الله" وهكذا ينبغي أن يكون هدف المرأة المسلمة، وهو الحرص على الزوج الصالح في دينه وخلقه، ولا يكون هدفها ونظرها إلى المال والجاه والجمال وغير ذلك من مُتَع* *الدنيا الزائفة**.*
*
-* *ومن الدروس المستفادة من هذه القصة: علو همة هذه المرأة، حيث إنها لما اكتشفت بعد الزواج أن زوجها يقع في بعض المنكرات لم تستسلم ولم تنهزم، وإنما عزمت على الاحتساب والتأثير عليه، حيث قالت: "فاستعنت -بالله تعالى-، وبدأت أهيئ نفسي للتكيف مع ذلك الزوج الذي لم يكن يوماً حلم حياتي، حاولت إقناع نفسي بأنه أصبح زوجي الآن، وأن بإمكاني التأثير عليه، وتغيير ما أرى من منكر عليه"فلم تقعد حائرة، تندب حظها بهذا الزوج الذي يحلق لحيته، ويدخن، لا، بل انطلقت مستعينة بالله في تغيره إلى الأحسن، وهكذا فلتكن كل امرأة ابتليت بزوج من هذا النوع أن تبذل الأسباب في إصلاحه مستعينة بالله ولا تعجز ولا تستسلم**.*
*
-**ومن الدروس: أن كسب الزوج والتأثير عليه لا يكون إلا بالحب الصادق من* *الزوجة ، والخلق العالي، والتعامل الحسن معه، فهذه المرأة استطاعت أن تكسب زوجها وتؤثر عليه وتغيير من سلوكه لما استخدمت معه الرفق والإحسان وحسن المعاملة، فاسمعيها تقول: "وعلمت أن بإمكاني التأثير عليه، وتغيير ما أرى من منكر عليه إذا تمكنت من كسب قلبه.. ولن أكسب قلبه إلا بشيء واحد -بعد عون الله تعالى- وهو حسن خلقي، وطيب معشري**".*
*
-* *ومن الدروس المهمة: أن على المرأة أن تستشعر الفضل العظيم في أن يهتدي زوجها على يديها، فإن هذا من أقوى العوامل التي تدفعها على بذل الجهد والاستمرار وعدم الانقطاع أو اليأس، ولهذا كان هذا هو الدافع الكبير لهذه المرأة، في* *الصبر على زوجها وبذلها الأسباب في نصحها، فهي تقول: "وتذكرت حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:(لأن يهدي الله بك رجلاً واحداً خير لك من حمر النعم)* *متفق عليه، فقلت: لو لم يأتني من ذلك إلا هدايته ليكون في ميزان حسناتي لكفى!" فهذا هو السر وراء نجاحها في تعديل سلوك زوجها**.*
*
-* *ومن الدروس المهمة أيضاً: استخدام الأساليب الجذابة عند نصح الزوج والإنكار عليه، وتجنب الغلظة والشدة حتى لا يزيد الزوج عتواً ونفوراً**.*
*وانظري حكمة هذه المرأة وحسن تصرفها مع زوجها المدخن والحليق، حيث تقول: وإذا أردت نصحه وضعت يدي على وجهه، وأنا أقول: "إن وجهك جميل، ولكني على ثقة بأنه سيصبح في عيني أجمل لو زينته باللحية السوداء التي هي سمة الرجولة في نظري" فلله درها من حكيمة ومحسنة مع زوجها**!*
*
-* *ومن الدروس المهمة: أهمية تبين المرأة لزوجها حكم ما يقع فيه من مخالفات، وإقناعه بضرر وخطر الوقوع في تلك المخالفات؛ لعله يقلع ويرجع عما هو فيه، وأن تنقل له كلام* *العلماء في ذلك، وأن تحضر له الأشرطة والنشرات التي تبين حكم هذه المنكرات، وتكرر له ذلك برفق وحكمة، كما فعلت هذه المرأة، حيث تقول عن نفسها: "كنت أذكره بحكم حلقها، وأحاول أن أضع في مكان جلوسه فتاوى عن حكمها، ولا أطلب منه قراءتها، فأجده من باب الاستطلاع يأخذها ويقرؤها**".*
*
-* *ومن الدروس: التدرج مع الزوج، فيبدأ معه بترك الأشد وهكذا، وهكذا فعلت هذه المرأة "فاستعنت بالله تعالى، وقلت: لا بد من التدرج معه، سأحاول معه ليطلق لحيته أولاً، ثم بعد مدة منّ الله تعالى عليه بالهداية، فقرر عدم حلقها، وثبت على ذلك بفضل الله تعالى، ثم بدأت أقول له بعد ذلك: انظر إلى شكلك في المرآة.. ألا يبدو غريباً أن تجد رجلاً ملتحياً يبدو على وجهه سمات الصلاح ويدخن؟**!".*
*
-* *ومن الدروس: أن على الزوجة الاستعانة بالدعاء لهذا الزوج بالهداية، فالدعاء من أقوى الأسباب وأعظمها، إن لم يكن سر الأسرار على الإطلاق، فعليكِ بمفرِّج الكربات، وقاضي الحاجات، مَنْ قلوب العباد بين أصبعين من أصابعه، يقلبها كيف يشاء، ألِحِّي عليه بالدعاء، سليه بنفس خاشعة، وعين دامعة، واثقة باستجابته، سليه في ليلك ونهارك، وقيامك وقعودك، في سجودك، في عسرك ويسرك، سليه أن يؤلف بين قلبك وقلب زوجك على الخير، سليه أن يستر عليكما بستره الجميل، وأن يجعلكما قرة عين لبعض، سليه أن يزيد إيمان زوجك، ويخسأ شيطانه، وألا يجعل لشياطين الإنس والجن عليه سبيلاً، ثم عليك بالصدقة؛ فإنها مدعاة لمرضاة الله وستره وبركته ورحمته الواسعة**.*
*
وهذا ما فعلته هذه المرأة حيث قالت: "وكنت دائماً أكثر الدعـاء له، وبالذات في آخر الليل: بأن يصرف الله قلبه عن التدخين، وعن جميع المحرمات، وقد استجاب الله دعائي فأوقع بغضه في قلبه، فعزم على تركه، واستمر يجاهد نفسه حتى تركه تماماً، بل هو الآن أحد المؤذنين في الرياض**".*
*
وهكذا ينبغي على كل زوجة أن تستعين أولًا بالله عز وجل في أداء مهمتها هذه العظيمة، وأن تتخير الأوقات المناسبة فتدعو الله عز وجل أن يهدي لها زوجها، ويقذف في قلبه الحق والنور المبين، يقول ابن القيم رحمه الله* *تعالى: "شهدت شيخ الإسلام -قدس الله روحه- إذا أعيته المسائل، واستصعبت عليه، فر منها إلى* *التوبة والاستغفار، والاستغاثة بالله، واللّجأ إليه، واستنزال الصواب من عنده، والاستفتاح من خزائن رحمته".*
*
فلا تدعي أختي المسلمة لليأس منكِ مكاناً، إن كان أخوكِ أو أبوكِ أو زوجك أو ابنك أو جدك على غير طاعة الله، أو واقعاً في بعض المنكرات، بل ارفعي الستـار عن ناظريكِ، وانظري إلى ما وراء ذاك الأفـق، اتركي التفكير فيما هو عليه.. وفكّـري فيما يجب عليـكِ فعله معه، وكيف تسقي بذرة الخير بداخله، لعل الله أن يهديه للحق**.*
*
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين**.*


المصدر:طريق الإسلام

----------


## أم أروى المكية

نفع الله بك أخيتي ، وبارك فيك .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وفيك بارك الله أم أروى وأحسن إليك.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*‏أسلم بِهن رجال:
 أم سليم: كانت سببًا في إسلام زوجها أبي طلحة،
 أم حكيم: كانت سببًا في إسلام زوجها عكرمة،
 أخت عدي بن حاتم كانت سببًا في إسلامه*

[الشيخ محمد المنجد]

----------

